# Take it day By day



## thelostman (Oct 24, 2012)

so today is turning out ok. i told my wife i'm getting pissed, because our home feels normal again, but I know she still wants to move out when we get out of debt. well I went to work, and she called me . we breifly talked then she said " i love you" instead of the standerd goodby??? Made me feel a lot better, but she also has been drinking... Why fool with my emotions??? i want to try the 180 now, but I'm not sure if it will push her away seeing how we have been doing ok as long as I dont bring up the moving out part.... She says she is taking us 1 day at a time, but I feel I dont deserve to wait on 1 day at a time... although my heart says I'll wait forever Damn loves sure does stink sometimes.... I called her again to see if she would say I love you, but of course I was wrong.... Oh well... 1 day at a time right? I sure hope GOD has some great ending to all of this...


----------

